# Cool, very big, Blue Striped Dragonfly



## Care4all (Sep 12, 2009)

I have NEVER seen anything like it!  it was quite big too!

I have only seen brownish dragonflies?


----------



## RodISHI (Sep 12, 2009)

Great pictures. We have some lavender colored one's by the pond.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Sep 12, 2009)

cool pics


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 12, 2009)

Those are poisonous !!


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 12, 2009)

they are not....geezes...nice pics


----------

